# Comprehensive Long-Term Blueprint for Rebuilding the Orlando Magic by 2015-16 Season



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Orlando Magic are in stage I of a multi-year rebuilding project, and determining the path that GM Rob Hennigan should take is difficult to project. Even with the second-worst record in the NBA, the Magic are not a team without strengths.
> 
> Nikola Vucevic is one of the best and most promising young centers in the league. Tobias Harris is showing himself to be a versatile combo-forward who compares favorably to Knicks forward Carmelo Anthony.
> 
> ...


http://prestointhepaint.com/2013/03...building-the-orlando-magic-by-2015-16-season/


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

And unfortunately this draft isn't particularly point guard-heavy. They need to find their PG of the future and end the Jameer Nelson experience before they can really develop longterm. Of course that would be easier to do if they didn't owe him $17 mil over the next two seasons. I don't think teams are exactly lining up to take him off their hands.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I could see a veteran team (possible contenders) wanting 'Meer.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> I could see a veteran team (possible contenders) wanting 'Meer.


Unless he's your 3rd guard (or possibly even your 4th), I don't see you winning a title with Jameer on your team.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Orlando had a great chance a couple of years ago with him as their primary point guard. You don't think he can be the 2nd PG off a bench and help a team win? I feel like you're underrating him.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> Orlando had a great chance a couple of years ago with him as their primary point guard. You don't think he can be the 2nd PG off a bench and help a team win? I feel like you're underrating him.


That team caught lightning in a bottle (and featured two starters who were taking performance enhancing drugs). I think he could be a second PG, sure. I just don't think he can be a starter and win a title. For example, if you switch Chalmers out for Nelson, I think the Heat get worse.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What do you think Chalmers does better than Nelson? Just curious, especially since in that system, Chalmers doesn't always bring the ball up the court. If anything, since Nelson wouldn't be the primary ball handler, wouldn't he thrive in that situation with LeBron/Wade/Bosh getting most of the defense's attention?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Nelson is a better shooter/scorer than Chalmers for the most part. Chalmers is a more willing passer and a much better defender than is Nelson. Rio makes sure there is no match-up on the floor that opponents can focus on and try to exploit. Nelson would immediately become the focus of offensive game-planning against the Heat.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I like Maurice Harkless a lot. He's grown so much over the course of this season and is still just 19 years old. He's a keeper for sure. Vucevic will never be a superstar but is a very nice supporting piece. I like Harris and Nicholson as reserves/role players on a good team. Both can score. Obviously what's missing is the superstar, and really a Robin too. McLemore/Wiggins is my preference, but obviously that's going to require the ping pong balls going our way. I think the plan after trading Dwight was to start competing and showing improvement in 2015, and nothing has happened to change that IMO. Even with McLemore or Marcus Smart, whoever else they wind up with this year, 2013-14 should be another bad year that will put us in a good position in the Wiggins sweepstakes.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> And unfortunately this draft isn't particularly point guard-heavy. They need to find their PG of the future and end the Jameer Nelson experience before they can really develop longterm. Of course that would be easier to do if they didn't owe him $17 mil over the next two seasons. I don't think teams are exactly lining up to take him off their hands.


On the plus side, as soon as Chris Paul re-signs Eric Bledsoe goes on the market. You could build a trade around Afflalo for him pretty easily.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I wouldn' get all that excited about Bledsoe. He's not a great shooter nor a great passing point guard, IMO. He's just an exceptional bull of an athlete at PG but with a young team like this probably not a PG i'd want to try to build my future around.

I thought some of Orlando's moves were questionable however I like what they've done now. They have gotten a lot of good pieces and players. Vucevic is already one of the better centers in the league and still has a lot of room to grow. Tobias Harris looks like he could turn into a legit 2nd banana on a good team, he has been a surprise. Harkless has improved and looks to have a lot of potential. Nicholson looks like, at worst, he can be a long-term low post scoring machine off the bench. Moore looks like he can be a very solid 2nd PG and O'Quinn, given the opportunity, looks like one of those critical career bench dirty work guys.

Nobody who looks like a superstar, at this point, but a lot of good solid young players to build around.

I suspect if Orlando gets the #1 pick they may very well go with Noel, perfectly content on bringing him along very slowly, with thoughts of being terrible again and going for the top pick the following year for a presumed shot at Wiggins.


----------

